# Dog Walking, Pet Sitting & Home Visits in South Shields & Tyne and Wear



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi everybody, I own A1 Petcare Services and I provide a dog walking, pet sitting and home visit service within South Shields and surrounding areas.

I have experience of volunteering for my local cat shelter and also as a dog walker for a local dog charity.

I am CRB Checked, fully insured (including public liability, care, custody and control and loss of key cover,) I can provide references for peace of mind and I also hold a Canine First Aid certificate.

For further details please visit my website A1 Pet Care Services - Home

Thanks for reading

Kayleigh
A1 Petcare Services


----------

